# any old iron



## krv3000 (Jul 30, 2010)

HI I'm getting the hang of this gnaw but me spelling is still bad  any way if you look at sum of my post you will see i have a bottom of a old close iron its crome plated cast iron and i youse it as a mine surfes tabel its brill 



sos posted this in the rong place


----------

